# LA INTEROCEÁNICA



## halqo (May 19, 2008)

La Carretera Interoceánica tiene unos números impresionantes. La obra cuesta, con intereses, mil quinientos millones de dólares. Y se pretende asfaltar 1070 kilómetros en territorio nacional, casi todos en la selva. Claro, detrás de los números existe una justificada aprensión ante las malas experiencias con otras carreteras de penetración a la Amazonía.


Pero los habitantes del macro sur están viendo cumplirse un sueño de años, y en estos momentos muchos de ellos se dirigen, con un brillo en los ojos, a las codiciadas junglas de Madre de Dios. La Interoceánica es un viejo anhelo del sur peruano que siempre quiso salir a la selva por Brasil. 











El telón ideológico que subyace a esa ansiedad se plasmó a mediados del siglo XX, y se mantiene hasta ahora con algunas modificaciones. Se pensaba entonces, y aún hoy se cree, que la colonización, es decir, el área agregada al uso agrícola en la selva, era igual a progreso. También en esa época, bordeando la década del cincuenta, se mitificaban las grandes obras de ingeniería vial. 



No se hacían carreteras a la selva sino para vencer a la selva. La carretera Federico Basadre, que llega hasta Pucallpa, es un ejemplo de esto. Mucho antes de llegar a esta ciudad sobre el río Ucayali se observan kilómetros y kilómetros de selva deteriorada que ahora se intentan rehabilitar mediante costosos programas financiados por la cooperación internacional.


Cuando se construyó La Marginal, durante el primer gobierno de Belaunde, todavía se podía alegar ignorancia respecto a las implicancias socioambientales que trae una carretera de penetración de estas características. Pero la llamada Marginal Sur –que une la selva central con la Federico Basadre– se culminó en los 80, cuando los cocaleros estaban en pleno auge. Era obvio para qué iba servir dicha via.



Mientras tanto, en el sur contemplaban cómo se hacían estas carreteras en el norte, y a la idea de la colonización como sinónimo de progreso, y la mitificación de las obras de ingeniería, se le sumó la idea que vamos a salir beneficiados con la salida de Brasil al Pacífico, y que va a ingresar una importante inyección de inversiones que levante a esta alicaída región.


Alfredo Ferrero, ministro de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, no duda en señalar los objetivos de la Interoceánica: "Para los brasileños es más barato comprar ajo, papa y cebolla del Perú. Esta carretera va a territorio peruano. No hay ninguna duda de los beneficios que generará en el comercio y turismo", señala. Ciertamente, la producción agrícola andina puede encontrar mercado en nuestro gran vecino del este siempre y cuando haya una adecuada inserción en la cultura alimenticia de la amazonía brasileña.


También se estima que la exportación de productos como el cemento, el fierro de construcción y minerales pueden hallar mercados favorables siguiendo la Interoceánica. Cusco y Puno atraen actualmente a un buen número de visitantes extranjeros, pero esta carretera va a crear una sinergia que permitirá a los operadores turísticos ampliar sus intereses ya que la Interoceánica vinculará la fuerza geográfica e histórica de Los Andes con un viaje terrestre en óptimas condiciones hasta la baja Amazonía, y por qué no, al Brasil a través de Río Branco.


Sin duda hay que estar preparados para esta nueva carga de turistas, especialmente en los lagos Sandoval y Tres Chimbadas, en el Manu (que ya tiene severos problemas con la basura), y la famosa collpa de los guacamayos en Tambopata.


Peligros de la ruta
La carretera Interoceánica ya tiene un tramo trazado, lo que se va a implementar es el asfaltado de Urcos a Inambari (300 kilómetros), de Inambari a Azángaro (306 Km.), y de Inambari a Iñapari (403 Km.). Este último tramo, ubicado íntegramente en Madre de Dios, es el que más discusiones ha generado en el aspecto socio ambiental. Aunque el que va de Azángaro a Inambari es bastante conflictivo porque pasa por San Gabán, en la selva alta de Puno, un lugar en actual expansión cocalera.










Los frágiles ecosistemas de ceja de selva entre Urcos, en el Cusco, e Inambari, merecen también una mirada atenta. Los conservacionistas están inquietos porque importantes áreas protegidas pueden ser afectadas, como los parques nacionales del Manu y Bahuaja Sonene, que son piedra angular de la conservación de la biodiversidad amazónica peruana: allí se encuentra la mayor cobertura forestal de nuestro país. La zona que impacta es probablemente una de las últimas regiones del Perú con alta diversidad y poca densidad poblacional, o mejor dicho probablemente por la poca densidad poblacional haya una gran diversidad biológica en muy buen estado.


Además se sabe que en las selvas de Madre de Dios, Puno y Cusco hay 51 comunidades nativas tituladas y muchas no contactadas que asolados por los madereros ilegales ya se están refugiando en el estado brasileño de Acre. Lamentablemente no se puede garantizar que no se vayan a deforestar las áreas por donde pasará la carretera. Esperamos que esto no ocurra.


Visión de futuro

Se debe ordenar el territorio y adjudicarse, en las zonas de amortiguamiento, buena cantidad de concesiones de turismo y de conservación, que han demostrado ser las más rentables y sostenibles en el tiempo. A su vez, el espacio territorial dedicado a la agricultura debería estar empaquetado a un proyecto integral de desarrollo. Lo ideal sería que la producción agrícola esté encadenada a los lodges y restaurantes turísticos.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

halqo said:


> Además se sabe que en las selvas de Madre de Dios, Puno y Cusco hay 51 comunidades nativas tituladas y muchas no contactadas que asolados por los madereros ilegales ya se están refugiando en el estado brasileño de Acre. *Lamentablemente no se puede garantizar que no se vayan a deforestar las áreas por donde pasará la carretera. Esperamos que esto no ocurra.*


 ^^falta fuente?? no es aca???
por cierto las aereas verdes por donde pasara la carretera no creo k tenga problemas ya k la carretera existe desde hace años lo unico k van hacer es solo asfaltarla" y no creo k tenga mucho impacto por los alrededores"


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Cuando pasen por esa carretera se va a ver un lindo paisaje


----------

